# Special December Photo Contest



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Partspig Photo Contest Poll

Here Are the Rules for voting;

The voting for the winners of the photo contest for December starts now. Please send your votes to [email protected] and please place Photo Contest Poll in the subject line, otherwise your email will be deleted and your votes will not be counted! You can vote for five different cars in each email. You can vote once per day, but as many times as you want before the contest closes on December 31st. The car that gets the most votes will win the grand prize, second most votes gets the second prize and so on. Please use the winners names when voting. You can view all of the winners winning cars on my website at www.partspig.com. Please click on the thumbnail to view a larger photo. Results will be posted on the results page as I update them. Thanks much guys and have a good day!

OK here are the prizes for this contest!
I will add photo's of these as time allows.

First place gets his choice of one of these new Corvettes from AFXtras, A Partspig Goodie Bag, the regular slot car prize for December and a couple of bodies. Second thru fifth place, each gets a vette, color my choice and a Goodie Bag. Everyone else will get a prize of my choosing starting with a Goodie Bag. The prizes will be drawn randomly according to your finish.


Well, seeing everyone now has a vote! It is time for another shot of prizes! All contestants will receive a Partspig Goodie Bag. These are not the usual goodie bag. They contain some items that I usually do not put in them. Just a shot of the box for ya!


Also to add to the prize fund are these two fine looking cars! A SCJ Orange Charger with black stripes! And a Custom NEHORC 90's Stock Car!



We have added to the prize list two AW slot cars from Jeff Clemence of MotorCityToyz ad a bag of some stuff Santa dropped off at my place the other night. There will be no further additions to the prizes. Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*December Photo Contest Confusion*

In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and pick the cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will appear on the "Poll Results" page. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you sir!!! RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NO PROBLEMO!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK!!!! I got it now!! LOL!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Poll Results as of 12/02/09;

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name Votes
1	Chris Johnson 4
2	Tom Druckenmiller 3
3	Joseph Glynn 3
4	Joseph Defelice 3
5	Jim Smith 2
6	Tony McRoy 1
7	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	1
8	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	1
9	"T-Jet" Jim Pande 1
10	Randy Matlock 1
11	Dave Reese 1
12	Rich Chemosky 0
13	Matthew Patrick 0
14	Kevin Shaw 0
15	Patrick Hogan 0
16	Jerry Gill 0
17	Richard Dumas 0
18	Fred Dent 0
19	Hiram Durant 0
20	Gene Hedden 0
21	Chris Hale 0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Poll Results as of 12/03/09

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	6
2	Tom Druckenmiller	5
3	Joseph Defelice	5
4	Randy Matlock	3
5	Joseph Glynn	3
6	Jim Smith	2
7	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	2
8	Tony McRoy	1
9	Jerry Gill	1
10	Dave Reese	1
11	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	1
12	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	1
13	Richard Dumas	0
14	Rich Chemosky	0
15	Patrick Hogan	0
16	Matthew Patrick	0
17	Kevin Shaw	0
18	Hiram Durant	0
19	Gene Hedden	0
20	Fred Dent	0
21	Chris Hale	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Updates for 12/04/09 AM*

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	8
2	Joseph Defelice	6
3	Tom Druckenmiller	5
4	Randy Matlock	5
5	Joseph Glynn	4
6	Jim Smith	3
7	Dave Reese	3
8	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	2
9	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	2
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	2
11	Matthew Patrick	2
12	Tony McRoy	1
13	Jerry Gill	1
14	Richard Dumas	1
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Rich Chemosky	0
17	Patrick Hogan	0
18	Kevin Shaw	0
19	Hiram Durant	0
20	Gene Hedden	0
21	Chris Hale	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Updates for 12/04/09 PM*

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	10
2	Joseph Defelice	7
3	Tom Druckenmiller	6
4	Randy Matlock	6
5	Joseph Glynn	5
6	Jim Smith	4
7	Dave Reese	4
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	3
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	3
10	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	2
11	Matthew Patrick	2
12	Tony McRoy	1
13	Jerry Gill	1
14	Richard Dumas	1
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Gene Hedden	1
17	Rich Chemosky	0
18	Patrick Hogan	0
19	Kevin Shaw	0
20	Hiram Durant	0
21	Chris Hale	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/04/09 PM*

Keep Voting guys!!! Good job so far!!!!
Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	11
2	Joseph Defelice	8
3	Tom Druckenmiller	7
4	Randy Matlock	7
5	Joseph Glynn	6
6	Jim Smith	5
7	Dave Reese	5
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	4
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	3
10	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
11	Matthew Patrick	2
13	Jerry Gill	2
12	Tony McRoy	1
14	Richard Dumas	1
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Gene Hedden	1
17	Rich Chemosky	0
18	Patrick Hogan	0
19	Kevin Shaw	0
20	Hiram Durant	0
21	Chris Hale	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/06/09*

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	12
2	Joseph Defelice	9
3	Tom Druckenmiller	9
4	Randy Matlock	8
5	Joseph Glynn	8
6	Jim Smith	6
7	Dave Reese	6
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	5
9	Jerry Gill	4
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	3
11	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
13	Matthew Patrick	2
12	Tony McRoy	2
14	Richard Dumas	1
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Gene Hedden	1
17	Patrick Hogan	1
18	Kevin Shaw	1
19	Chris Hale	1
20	Rich Chemosky	0
21	Hiram Durant	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/07/09 PM*

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win.

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	14
2	Joseph Defelice	10
3	Tom Druckenmiller	10
4	Joseph Glynn	10
5	Randy Matlock	9
6	Jim Smith	7
7	Dave Reese	7
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	6
9	Jerry Gill	4
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	3
11	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
13	Matthew Patrick	2
12	Tony McRoy	2
14	Richard Dumas	1
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Gene Hedden	1
17	Patrick Hogan	1
18	Kevin Shaw	1
19	Chris Hale	1
20	Rich Chemosky	0
21	Hiram Durant	0


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/08/09 PM*

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win.

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	14
2	Joseph Defelice	10
3	Tom Druckenmiller	10
4	Joseph Glynn	10
5	Dave Reese	10
6	Randy Matlock	9
7	Jim Smith	7
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	6
9	Jerry Gill	4
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	3
11	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
13	Matthew Patrick	3
12	Tony McRoy	3
14	Richard Dumas	3
15	Fred Dent	1
16	Gene Hedden	1
17	Patrick Hogan	1
18	Kevin Shaw	1
19	Chris Hale	1
20	Rich Chemosky	1
21	Hiram Durant	1

Correction!
Richard Dumas should have 4 votes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great Contest Partspig & Great custom slot builds guys!!!*

I VOTED FOR YOU...

Bob..."U" know who you are...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HA HA HA HA Your too funny Zilla!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/09/09 PM*

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win.

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	19
2	Joseph Defelice	14
3	Dave Reese	14
4	Randy Matlock	13
5	Joseph Glynn	12
6	Tom Druckenmiller	11
7	Jim Smith	9
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	8
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	7
10	Jerry Gill	6
11	Richard Dumas	5
13	Matthew Patrick	4
12	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
14	Tony McRoy	3
15	Fred Dent	2
16	Chris Hale	2
17	Rich Chemosky	2
18	Gene Hedden	1
19	Patrick Hogan	1
20	Kevin Shaw	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/10/09 PM*

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	21
2	Dave Reese	18
3	Joseph Defelice	16
4	Randy Matlock	16
5	Joseph Glynn	14
6	Tom Druckenmiller	13
7	Jim Smith	10
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	9
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	8
10	Matthew Patrick	8
11	Richard Dumas	7
13	Jerry Gill	6
12	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	3
14	Tony McRoy	3
15	Fred Dent	3
16	Rich Chemosky	3
17	Chris Hale	2
18	Gene Hedden	2
19	Patrick Hogan	1
20	Kevin Shaw	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/11/09 PM*

Poll Results for 12/11/09 PM

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	22
2	Dave Reese	20
3	Joseph Defelice	16
4	Randy Matlock	16
5	Joseph Glynn	16
6	Tom Druckenmiller	13
7	Jim Smith	12
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	10
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	8
10	Matthew Patrick	8
11	Richard Dumas	8
13	Jerry Gill	6
12	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	4
14	Rich Chemosky	4
15	Tony McRoy	3
16	Fred Dent	3
17	Gene Hedden	3
18	Chris Hale	2
19	Kevin Shaw	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/14/09 PM*

Poll Results for 12/14/09 PM

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	30
2	Dave Reese	24
3	Joseph Defelice	23
4	Joseph Glynn	23
5	Randy Matlock	18
6	Tom Druckenmiller	16
7	Jim Smith	16
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	13
9	Richard Dumas	10
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	10
11	Matthew Patrick	8
13	Jerry Gill	7
12	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	6
14	Rich Chemosky	6
15	Gene Hedden	5
16	Kevin Shaw	5
17	Fred Dent	4
18	Tony McRoy	3
19	Chris Hale	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/15/09 PM*

Poll Results for 12/15/09 PM

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	31
2	Dave Reese	27
3	Joseph Glynn	25
4	Joseph Defelice	24
5	Randy Matlock	18
6	Tom Druckenmiller	17
7	Jim Smith	17
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	14
9	Richard Dumas	10
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	10
11	Jerry Gill	7
13	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	7
12	Rich Chemosky	7
14	Gene Hedden	6
15	Kevin Shaw	6
16	Matthew Patrick	4
17	Fred Dent	4
18	Tony McRoy	3
19	Chris Hale	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/19/09 PM*

Poll Results for 12/19/09 PM

PLEASE BE AWARE -
I have discovered some voting irregularities and have adjusted the votes accordingly. To be brief, you are allowed to vote ONLY ONCE PER DAY, for FIVE DIFFERENT CONTESTANT'S CARS. Voting more than once per day, or for more than five contestants automatically invalidates your votes for that date. They will be thrown out and NOT COUNTED!

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	34
2	Joseph Defelice	30
3	Dave Reese	28
4	Joseph Glynn	27
5	Randy Matlock	20
6	Tom Druckenmiller	19
7	Jim Smith	18
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	16
9	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	11
10	Richard Dumas	10
11	Jerry Gill	8
13	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	8
12	Rich Chemosky	8
14	Gene Hedden	8
15	Kevin Shaw	6
16	Fred Dent	5
17	Matthew Patrick	4
18	Tony McRoy	3
19	Chris Hale	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/26/09 AM*

Poll Results for 12/26/09 AM
HO!HO!HO! Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!


PLEASE BE AWARE -
I have discovered some voting irregularities and have adjusted the votes accordingly. To be brief, you are allowed to vote ONLY ONCE PER DAY, for FIVE DIFFERENT CONTESTANT'S CARS. Voting more than once per day, or for more than five contestants automatically invalidates your votes for that date. They will be thrown out and NOT COUNTED!

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list each day. If you DO NOT VOTE, well one of your buddies/ 
friends/modeler/fellow slot-nut will not win

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	41
2	Joseph Glynn	37
3	Joseph Defelice	36
4	Dave Reese	31
5	Randy Matlock	25
6	Jim Smith	24
7	Tom Druckenmiller	22
8	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	22
9	Gene Hedden	14
10	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	12
11	Richard Dumas	12
13	Jerry Gill	11
12	Rich Chemosky	11
14	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	8
15	Kevin Shaw	6
16	Fred Dent	5
17	Matthew Patrick	4
18	Tony McRoy	3
19	Chris Hale	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

No update for three days. Who's winning? Inquiring minds want to know.
hojoe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Poll Results for 12/29/09 PM*

Poll Results for 12/29/09 PM

PLEASE BE AWARE -
I have discovered some voting irregularities and have adjusted the votes accordingly. To be brief, you are allowed to vote ONLY ONCE PER DAY, for FIVE DIFFERENT CONTESTANT'S CARS. Voting more than once per day, or for more than five contestants automatically invalidates your votes for that date. They will be thrown out and NOT COUNTED!

Fellow slotters and modelers,
In order to clear up any confusion about this month's contest. Here's 
the poop on it in blue and whatever color this background is. OK? 
This months contest winners are going to be decided by YOU, not ME. 
To VOTE you need to go to my website at www.partspig.com and look at 
the past winners cars on the Photo Contest Poll page and pick the 
cars you like best, put each modelers name in an email, and send it 
to me. You can cast votes for five different modelers cars each day 
until December 31st. I will tabulate the votes each day. They will 
appear on the "Poll Results" page, on Hobby Talk and I will post them 
to this list after I tabulate the votes.

Photo Contest Poll 
#	Name	Votes
1	Chris Johnson	43
2	Joseph Glynn	41
3	Joseph Defelice	38
4	Dave Reese	33
5	Randy Matlock	27
6	Jim Smith	27
7	"T-Jet" Jim Pande	25
8	Tom Druckenmiller	23
9	Gene Hedden	17
10	Richard Dumas	14
11	Rich Chemosky	13
13	"Kiwi Dave"- Dave Lewis	12
12	Jerry Gill	12
14	"Clyde-O-Mite" Jay Downer	8
15	Kevin Shaw	6
16	Fred Dent	6
17	Matthew Patrick	4
18	Tony McRoy	3
19	Chris Hale	2
20	Patrick Hogan	1
21	Hiram Durant	1


----------

